# Abstandsmessung mit kleiner Auflösung



## dpd80 (9 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich suche mal wieder nen passenden Sensor 

Ich brauche einen Laser-Abstandssensor der mir ein 4-20mA Signal ausgibt und einen Messbereich von ca. 15 - 20 cm abdecken muss. Von Balluff habe ich jetzt schon einen gefunden (nennt sich BOD 26K), mit einer Auflösung von 0,2 mm. Schon nicht schlecht, aber je kleiner die Auflösung, desto besser. Kennt jemand was vergleichbares mit einer besseren Auflösung?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## <nemo> (9 Februar 2008)

Hallo,


schau mal hier nach -> http://www.ifm-electronic.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!O1D100.html


----------



## dpd80 (9 Februar 2008)

<nemo> schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> schau mal hier nach -> http://www.ifm-electronic.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!O1D100.html




IFM hätte ich ja fast vergessen, aber das Teil da oben hat ja ne Genauigkeit von mehr als nem Zentimeter, da passt ja noch ein Bus mit durch  Aber danke für den Hinweis, werd bei denen auch mal schauen.


----------



## crash (9 Februar 2008)

Guckst du mal hier bitte
Auflösung: 1mm / 0.1mm / 0.01mm
http://www.leuze.de/products/los/mess01_de.html


----------



## dpd80 (10 Februar 2008)

crash schrieb:


> Guckst du mal hier bitte
> Auflösung: 1mm / 0.1mm / 0.01mm
> http://www.leuze.de/products/los/mess01_de.html



Danke, der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, werd mir nächste Woche mal ein paar Preise holen und dann mal schauen.


----------



## o.s.t. (10 Februar 2008)

wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Baumer Lasersensoren gemacht.
schau dir mal folgendes Datenblatt an:
http://sensor.baumerelectric.com/pr...onische_Sensoren/OADM_20I6572_S14F_web_DE.pdf
der hat bei einem Messbereich von 50-300mm eine Auflösung von 0.33mm.
Je enger du den Messbereich "teachst", desto genauer wird er. Also wenn du den Messbereich auf 150-200mm einteachst, dann steigt die Auflösung auf ca. 0.05mm

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## smartie (11 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bei  wenglor gibt es einen Reflextaster bis zu 660 mm Distanz, den setzen wir hin und wieder ein. Ist von der Auflösung her absolut sauber.

CP70QXVT80.

Hat allerdings nen RS232 Ausgang. Wir verwenden den immer mit nem Felbusgateway und zusammen liegt das Set dann bei ca. 800 €.

Wenns allerdings um größere Distanzen geht dann würde ich Leuze ODSL30 empfehlen. Da ist wenglor viel zu ungenau.

Gruß smartie


----------

